# EGT and scangauge



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Well fluctuating is umm... Bad....

Otherwise your logic is flawed. Fuel burns in the DOC (after EGT1) which raises temps for EGT2 during a regen and the vehicle's warmup period.

And sometimes EGT 2 and/or 3 will be higher just because of how hot the dpf and cat is. I wouldn't worry too much about the dance. I have plenty of neat graphs showing the dance if you want .

But yes... Fluctuating is bad... It shouldn't be doing that. Could just be a loose plug, I'm not sure where the plug runs off to but its that bent looking one about midway through the dpf.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Thats fantastic news to hear Snipsey, glad i am wrong! hopefully it will be just fine


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

operator said:


> So i decided to turn on all 3 EGT sensors while driving. I noticed that EGT #2 seems to fluctuate by 100 to 200 degrees every second. it can be higher than egt 1 and lower than egt 3. and sometimes its right where it needs to be. This leads me to believe that the sensor will soon or eventually throw a code which is probably the most common code mentioned here on the forum. In addition i noticed that the recall has been removed from the chevy owner center.
> 
> Logically the egt temps should be highest at 1 then 2 then 3. Hoping it fails before i hit 36k, currently at 28k


Mine was replaced at 61K miles and emissions warranty covered it, so you have some time in case it does give out on you.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

diesel meanwhile I was told its not covered under emission warranty


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Mine was replaced at 61K miles and emissions warranty covered it, so you have some time in case it does give out on you.


I'm surprised - considering the federal warranty is only good for 2 years or 24k miles. If you have a Cali car, it is a longer warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> diesel meanwhile I was told its not covered under emission warranty


My RO is posted in this thread. Definitely no charge and I was at 61 or 62K miles.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...61-part-number-exhaust-temp-sensor-2-a-2.html


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Call me crazy but here's my observation after watching the EGT sensors on my Scangauge2. EG2 reacts the fastest to throttle input/engine load. I can be sitting at a stoplight at 400F and after 2 or 3 seconds of throttle it can be at 700 or more. Then the same can happen in reverse (slowing down). It'll drop quickly over a few seconds. Sensors EG1 and EG3 seem to react much slower. It will follow the pattern above but delayed by 15 or more seconds. with this, I believe sensor EG2 to be right at the turbo outlet. The other 2 seem to be farther down the exhaust system (ie: pre and post DPF). 

Are your fluctuations instant or does it react over a couple seconds with a change in throttle position?


----------

